# New to motorhoming



## Charlie149 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi all, after many years caravanning we have just taken the plunge and bought our first motor home. First impressions are very positive, loving the fact we can just jump in it and drive off! Excited about the wild camping possibilities though we haven't tried it yet. We're in Scotland, near Glasgow, and looking forward to many adventures to come. I've been reading some of the forum chats with interest / amusement and just thought I'd say hi. :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 73314 (Oct 23, 2017)

hello and welcome! :wacko:


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Gail :welcome:

Take no notice of poor old Victor Meldrew up there :hammer:  ... people are amazing on here and love to help if they can, so ask away. You're lucky living in Scotland with so many wildcamping opportunities on your doorstep.
:drive:


----------



## winks (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello Gail and welcome to the funny farm:rolleyes2:.

There's a couple of meets coming up close to you. The first one at the Falkirk Wheel this coming weekend and another at the Green Frog at Moffat 24/25/26th of November. I'm sure you'll be made welcome even if you just showed up for a nosey. Have a look at the Meets and Rallies section, and don't be shy:wave:. Just occurred to me that if your van is new to you a visit to one or both of these could be very useful to you, getting a few pointers etc.

Cheers

H


----------



## The laird (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Old Git (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi hello enjoy :welcome::welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Charlie149 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Looking forward to lots of fun and adventures


----------

